# '86 Nissan 720 engine swap?



## winslow33 (Mar 25, 2011)

I might be buying a '86 nissan 720. Im pretty new to nissans and need some advice.
How difficult would it be to use the engine from a 1st gen v6 pathfinder? Will the mounts line up fine or will I have to make some?
How about the transmission-- right now its got a 5-speed manual, what are my options?

::newbie:


----------

